# Medical entry test percentage raised to 50 per cent



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Medical entry test percentage raised to 50 per cent
check it out for yourself.

Specially the 7th paragraph!


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

The weighting of the exam has increased, not the actual passing mark.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I meant in the first place. lol


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank God I didn't have to write it


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

*Confused abt the 50%*

Hey sorry I'm a bit confused abt this 50% thing?

What does the weighting thing mean?

Is the pass mark then still 440?

please reply quickly.

Thanks a lot.

Ps I'm hearing that the entry test is set for July 18th.....How is that even possible?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

The july 18th date is way too early...anyways the pass percentage is still 40%. In the past when UHS calculated your final %age they used the following formula:
60% marks of FSc/A Level equivalent+40% of the entry test marks.
NOW they take 50% of both. Hope it is clear now.


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, so the pass mark is still 440.....

What difference does this 50% alevel and 50% entry test make to a student?

Sorry for the childish questions, from the UK and they dont have this process over there.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

They've announced the test date for UHS and the info is on their website .. .. 20TH JULY .. 

and it says 

''Passing Entrance Test of UHS, with a minimum score of *60%* marks, is mandatory for admission into all public or private sector medical or dental institution of the province.'' #dull


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

blueray said:


> They've announced the test date for UHS and the info is on their website .. .. 20TH JULY ..
> 
> and it says
> 
> ''Passing Entrance Test of UHS, with a minimum score of *60%* marks, is mandatory for admission into all public or private sector medical or dental institution of the province.'' #dull



@akhwand about the increase in weightage, then Ms Akhwand has no solid evidence. The website link she has provided can be made by anyone to show whatever they want to show. Please refrain. The weightage will remain the same as it is evident on the UHS website FREQUENTLY asked question 2010.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

GaRfield said:


> @akhwand about the increase in weightage, then Ms Akhwand has no solid evidence. The website link she has provided can be made by anyone to show whatever they want to show. Please refrain. The weightage will remain the same as it is evident on the UHS website FREQUENTLY asked question 2010.




rigghhtt - in their FAQ's it's stated you need 40% for eligibility .. and on their RECENT entrance test announcement thing it says 60% .... 

sooo - which one do you go for?


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I would go for the 60% because that is the new announcement :S


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

What are you sure? I will mail in UHS today let see what they will tell me because last year the marks were 40% and government punjab said they will increase them to 50% and that was for this year. i don't know#confused . Don't worry Allah is there to help us. Good luck Allah may help us.:happy:


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Catalyst13 said:


> I would go for the 60% because that is the new announcement :S




yeah exactly - so would i ..


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

When I posted my comment which says that you have to have 40% marks in the entry test to get admission, the advertisement for entry test 2010 was not yet online on the UHS website. Moreover check out Q5 in the UHS website FAQs section, you might know where I quoted from. 
About the weight-age thing, I have provided the link from where I read the news, as you can see it is just a news article and holds no official value-it is up to the person to believe...
We are just trying to help each other here, and should refrain from pointing fingers.


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Please dont post links to something unreliable. You are appearing for the UHS test for the fourth time now. you should know which type of links to believe and which not.


60% pass mark is valid and correct BUT 30% weightage of entry test remains. This will very unlikely change if at all. So dont get your hopes too high.

The july test is kind of sudden since the test has always been held in September but the sooner the better i guess.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

You're wrong, I'm not giving it for the fourth time.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Flaming of any kind will not be tolerated. GaRfield, you've received an infraction for violating the General Rules of the forum.

Everyone, stay on topic and don't make things personal. Thanks.


----------



## rk90 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey could someone please clarify for the last time about the minimum score that is required to be able to apply for the private medical colleges?...Like Wah and Fauji required atleast 40% percentage last year. What is the minimum percentage this year? 

Thanks!


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

rk90 said:


> Hey could someone please clarify for the last time about the minimum score that is required to be able to apply for the private medical colleges?...Like Wah and Fauji required atleast 40% percentage last year. What is the minimum percentage this year?
> 
> Thanks!



60% this year


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I mailed in HUS but they didn't reply yet, but i did check thrie web and it says 60% this year. Good luck Allah may help you all:happy:


----------

